# Google- Fodmap: A Relief for a Right Pain in the Arse - Huffington Post UK (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Fodmap: A Relief for a Right Pain in the Arse**Huffington Post UK (blog)*There are over 250000 sufferers of Inflammatory Bowel Disease in the UK, with the most common conditions being Crohns and Ulcerative Colitis. And with at least 1 in 10 people suffering symptoms of *IBS* - *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* - severe enough to visit *...*Research and Markets: *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* Epidemiology by Sub-Type in G7 *...*<nobr>Benzinga (press release)</nobr><nobr>*all 5 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

